# Hand reared vs parent reared?



## hannah7733 (May 20, 2019)

Not sure if this is in the right category but I'm looking to buy a cockatiel and not sure whether the hand reared ones are worth the price? There's a guy who has some hand reared and is asking for £120, other babies in my area are usually £25-£30 so its a huge difference in price. I've only kept budgies before and haven't ever had trouble taming them, are cockatiels easier/harder to tame than budgies? Do you think the hand reared are worth the extra money?


----------

